# FV Book: Waters or Clark?



## MRC (May 20, 2010)

Trying to get my mind around the FV controversy by listening to some related podcasts. I have purchased two books related to the issue:
a) _Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_, edited by R. Scott Clark
b) _The Federal Vision and Covenant Theology_ by Guy Prentiss Waters

I was going to read Waters first as it seems like a good overview, where Clark appears as a statement on the issue from a specific institution. Those of you informed in the FV issue - which would you read first?


----------



## greenbaggins (May 20, 2010)

They're both excellent books. Waters is more narrowly focused on the FV questions. CJPM treats both the FV and the NPP. They complement each other nicely, and you should read both of them.


----------

